# Sewing instructions and menopause



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Does menopause diminish one's IQ? Does anyone else in menopause notice they have difficulties finding words, or remembering things?

I'm frustrating myself a lot these days. I can't sew anything. Yesterday I decided to surprise hubby with a new bathrobe, got out the pattern I normally use for him, and for the life of me (even after sleeping on it) I can't follow the instructions. For a BATHROBE!

You can only rip polar fleece out so much before it's ruined, which it is. And I still can't figure out the instructions.

If you think I'm kidding about the IQ, I got to wondering about my apparent lack of intelligence lately  and so I took one of those online IQ tests. I scored TWENTY EIGHT POINTS less than my normal score. !!!!! No one ever said menopause causes retardation. LOL


----------



## mc2rwe (Sep 29, 2008)

ROTFLOL! I found this post so comical only because I so so so understand!

Kat


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i'm afraid it's part of it. last week, someone asked me what road i live on and it took a couple minutes to remember. it's frustrating and embarassing.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

and here I thought I was the only one on this island::starsLOL)
sorry your having probs...
but have a lil' confidence girl,,you do awesome sewing
cut your self some slack,,step away from it, go do something else
bake some new recipe,,or take a walk in the fresh air,,
it'll come to you.:sing:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well thank heavens I'm not alone! It is funny, but then again it ISN'T! I forget things like what road I live on too! Or what year it is... but I can live with that stuff. But when I can't follow simple instructions, now that's freaking me out, LOL.


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I find myself zoning out while reading instructions, doing things the hard way when I know the shortcut, measuring several times but still cutting wrong, etc. Some days it seems like I'm working in slow motion. 

My question is, does it ever get better?!?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I had to laugh when I read your subject title because I've been there, done that. I find whenever I'm tired and haven't had enough sleep, my thinking is not as clear. I just took a safe driving course for seniors, because I find myself daydreaming too much when I drive. Now that is scary.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I can only follow a pattern if it has pictures. I can read ok, but I need pictures.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

When I was younger I hardly ever read the pattern instructions. I just looked through the pictures and started. But if I did need to read the instructions I had to read them outloud. I could not process them if I read them without hearing them. I have even had to have my husband read it out loud to me.

I'm not menopausal yet and I am certain I wasn't at 20. I think it is just how some of them are written. Or, maybe it is how I read. 

But, its not just you and it is not just your time of life!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Oh, I hope it gets better. I've been 'finished' for two years and it still happens to me. 

The other night I couldn't work the remote. DH had gone to bed leaving a monster movie blaring (I don't even stay in the room for that stuff), so I'm trying my best to work the remote. I'm pointing it straight, double check I've pressed the 'right' button. I know I could just hit the button on the tv, but I should be able to work a remote control. Finally, in frustration (which also happens a lot more often too) I 'slightly' slammed the remote down on the desk. I immediately picked it back up to check for damage - it wasn't even the remote! I had been trying to turn the tv off with the cordless phone!

I scare myself sometimes.

Halo


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

countrysunshine said:


> When I was younger I hardly ever read the pattern instructions. I just looked through the pictures and started. But if I did need to read the instructions I had to read them outloud. I could not process them if I read them without hearing them. I have even had to have my husband read it out loud to me.
> 
> I'm not menopausal yet and I am certain I wasn't at 20. I think it is just how some of them are written. Or, maybe it is how I read.
> 
> But, its not just you and it is not just your time of life!


That's about how you process information. There's a whole facinating study about, which I can't remember the name of.lol 

I'm just the opposite, you can read instructions or spell words to me all day long, and I can't understand it unless I see it. But I also remember information the same way - where it was on the page I read it, how far into the book, etc.

Halo


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

OMG LOLOLOLOLOL you are SO me! 



HaloHead said:


> Oh, I hope it gets better. I've been 'finished' for two years and it still happens to me.
> 
> The other night I couldn't work the remote. DH had gone to bed leaving a monster movie blaring (I don't even stay in the room for that stuff), so I'm trying my best to work the remote. I'm pointing it straight, double check I've pressed the 'right' button. I know I could just hit the button on the tv, but I should be able to work a remote control. Finally, in frustration (which also happens a lot more often too) I 'slightly' slammed the remote down on the desk. I immediately picked it back up to check for damage - it wasn't even the remote! I had been trying to turn the tv off with the cordless phone!
> 
> ...


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

the scary thing is when you are driving down the road and forget where you're going! I've learned I have to make lists or I can't remember what I need when I finally make it to the store.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I thought it was only me. I am making a 18th century bedjacket. Made many... Did a beautiful job of pleating the back Nice, even etc. Well it WAS THE BOTTOM of the jacket........ Had to rip out, press and pray this didn't mess up. This is WOOL fabric...... So I guess we will get through this. SOON I hope..........


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

HaloHead said:


> That's about how you process information. There's a whole facinating study about, which I can't remember the name of.lol


This website, www.VARK-learn.com has a questionaire you can take that tells you your learning style. It's very interesting!

I know I'm a visual learner, and I have to see pictures, but it sure doesn't help remembering things like what year it is!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

uhm,,, yes... I resemble that remark!!!

It has yet to affect my sewing, but did sneak in on my knitting a week or two ago.. I had to rip out and restart something 5 !!!!! times... sigh....

It mostly affects my ability to not get sidetracked on the day to day housework and I come up 'missing' words....

sigh,
dawn


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Well, if any of you have kids my sister claims to have read an article in Reader's Digest of an actual condition called momnesia LOL She claims that's what she has..she's so forgetful and scatterbrained sometimes it's kinda scary!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I bought 10 more yards of fleece today (robe for each of us) at Hobby Lobby, it's still 30% off. I'm using a DIFFERENT pattern  this time (kwik sew 3263 (me) 3266 (him) and I THINK I can follow these directions, they look idiot proof. They'll need to be. LOL


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

CJ, I am sitting here laughing because I went through the very same thing about a year ago. In fact, I have a quilt I made during that dysfunctional time that I call my Menopause Misery Quilt. This quilt is such a mish mash, I was so embarassed by it I threw it in a bag and hid it! 
Hang in there. Read your directions slowly and often. Measure twice and cut once. LOL!
grandma chicken
aka Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Finally, an answer to my madness! I had a complete hysterectomy in March and have trouble remembering things. I can surely make a mess of a most simple quilt pattern these days!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Good Luck CJ, I hear your pain .... Last night I was cutting out some quilting squares and picked up my 12 1/2 inch square and went blank. It was like using it to measure was foreign. I actually ended up using a ruler for a few. I really was lost. Now that is just crazy. And I think I am only preM. I wish I was done and over with it... but, nope now "M" has decided to come and say hello about 2 or 3 times a month...


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

CJ, I think you need to be checked out by a medical doctor. There is a prescription medicine that can be taken to combat some of the effects of Alzheimer's.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL gee thank ELOCN, that's a cheery thought! 



ELOCN said:


> CJ, I think you need to be checked out by a medical doctor. There is a prescription medicine that can be taken to combat some of the effects of Alzheimer's.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

CJ, not being able to remember the year it is or what road you live on is serious.

These are some of the questions the doctor asked my friend's mother (the doctor was trying to establish if she had Alzheimer's or not. She did.)

1. What year is it?
2. What season is it?
3. What month is it?
4. Who is the president of the United States?
5. How old are you?
6. How many children do you have?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Okay calm down, it wasn't me who forgot what road I lived on, but if I had it'd probably be okay seeing how I've spent the last 4 years in an RV and just bought a house again this spring. 

But I can answer all those questions.
1. 2008
2. Fall
3. November
4. The Devil 
5. 43
6. 2 (mine) 1 (step).

And I never forget my name. Who could forget a name like Tinkle? :banana02:


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Great! You passed the test. My friend's mother got ALL the answers wrong, or couldn't answer at all. :-(


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

oh my! Halo, you had me laughing...
only because I tried to ANSWER the remote just yesterday.... my son thought that was extremely funny. 

Ladies, I am so happy to have such good company. :buds:
I have spent the last 2 days 'muddle brained' as I call it. Can't think clear, remeber nearly zilch, sidetracked? That is the norm!
And I am about to start 3 sewing projects... scary, very scary!





HaloHead said:


> Oh, I hope it gets better. I've been 'finished' for two years and it still happens to me.
> 
> The other night I couldn't work the remote. DH had gone to bed leaving a monster movie blaring (I don't even stay in the room for that stuff), so I'm trying my best to work the remote. I'm pointing it straight, double check I've pressed the 'right' button. I know I could just hit the button on the tv, but I should be able to work a remote control. Finally, in frustration (which also happens a lot more often too) I 'slightly' slammed the remote down on the desk. I immediately picked it back up to check for damage - it wasn't even the remote! I had been trying to turn the tv off with the cordless phone!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

mamajohnson said:


> oh my! Halo, you had me laughing...
> only because I tried to ANSWER the remote just yesterday.... my son thought that was extremely funny.



lol Well, that explains why I can't get you on the phone! :rotfl:


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

This must be the case for me. I'm trying again today to put the last border on this quilt I'm making for a friend's 2yr. old daughter for Christmas. I have never had to take apart anything as many times as I have taken this thing apart.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well I feel better. I successfully completed one bathrobe yesterday and plan to start another this week. Whew! LOL


----------



## nana9 (Mar 5, 2007)

Just hang in. It gets better I had about 2 yrs where I felt like I just went brain dead at times. Couldn't remember things, forgot what I was doing.


----------



## HillJill (Nov 13, 2008)

rkintn said:


> Well, if any of you have kids my sister claims to have read an article in Reader's Digest of an actual condition called momnesia LOL She claims that's what she has..she's so forgetful and scatterbrained sometimes it's kinda scary!


This def sounds like what I have! LOL! With one grown daughter, and three teenage boys at home (not to mention the DH!), I find myself lost in a fog most days. I had a hysterectomy in '99, and it seems to have gotten progressively worse for me. But then too, having a bedridden Dad to help take care of doesn't help anything either. I think that as we age, we get more on our plates, which makes EVERYTHING harder to deal with. Instead of life getting easier with the kids growing up and leaving home, it is getting harder...


----------

